# Wisteria problems



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The roots will not turn into new plants/leaves. All Hygro sp. are prolific root producers. You can pinch them off at the stem if you do not like the looks.

Based on your description, my guess is that light+ferts are the culprits. I'd add some root tabs at the plant's base.

Water wisteria is an 'easy' plant IF it likes your tank. Otherwise, it can be a pain. Mature plants need consistent pruning to keep them bushy and healthy.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

OVT said:


> The roots will not turn into new plants/leaves. All Hygro sp. are prolific root producers. You can pinch them off at the stem if you do not like the looks.
> 
> Based on your description, my guess is that light+ferts are the culprits. I'd add some root tabs at the plant's base.
> 
> Water wisteria is an 'easy' plant IF it likes your tank. Otherwise, it can be a pain. Mature plants need consistent pruning to keep them bushy and healthy.



+1 of what OVT said here. 

Wisteria. Being a Hygro. (H. Difformis) and as most hygro are nutrient hungry super suckers. The more light they have the more nutrients they need. If the plants get taller and lower leaves are shaded to much they will yellow and fall off. The stems will get leggy and start to grow lots of roots off the sides to gather nutrients. 

Your either lacking light at the lower levels of the stems or your nutrients arent strong enough in the water. Hygros ive found do better with EI dosing and more non limiting nutrients in the water. Even at lower light conditions. The higher the light and adding Co2 the higher the nutrient need will be for it.


----------



## groberts80906 (May 8, 2012)

I used the nutrient calculator and realized that the "beginner" flourish doses are not even close to EI. I have corrected my nutrient levels, hopefully I will see a change in a couple of days.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

groberts80906 said:


> I used the nutrient calculator and realized that the "beginner" flourish doses are not even close to EI. I have corrected my nutrient levels, hopefully I will see a change in a couple of days.


The seachem ferts are mostly water not as concentrated. This is why using dry is much cheaper and better. 

What you may have to do is prune the dead and damaged leaves, trim your stems and go from there. But you should see things pick up in a week I'd think.


----------



## BlueCalvus (Mar 24, 2012)

groberts80906 said:


> Hey all,
> First off, my wisteria is having a hard time. The new growth is bright green and very happy looking, however, the old leaves have all turned brown and seem to be dying.


I'm having pretty much the same issue. High light, pressurized C02, and dosing SeaChem ferts as per bottle instructions. Swords, Val, Ludwigia, Java Fern, all growing great and look fantastic. The wisteria is also growing very well and bright green, however the older leaves turn brown at the edges and wilt. 

I've basically been chopping the tops off with the nice new growth and replanting them, throwing away the bottom of the plant.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Aquaticfan said:


> The seachem ferts are mostly water not as concentrated. This is why using dry is much cheaper and better.
> 
> What you may have to do is prune the dead and damaged leaves, trim your stems and go from there. But you should see things pick up in a week I'd think.


I'd have to agree. If you do light pruning it will rebound quite quickly. On occasions I up root my wisteria and plant back single stems and remove all new grown roots on the stem. After about 2-3 weeks it re-establishes itself and it back to growing like a weed. As the plant gets bushy the older leaves will always get shaded and melt away. This is when its time to prune for sure. As with most aquatic plants, it will adapt to the water conditions and make the most of what it can. When it can't it will let you know.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

flight50 said:


> I'd have to agree. If you do light pruning it will rebound quite quickly. On occasions I up root my wisteria and plant back single stems and remove all new grown roots on the stem. After about 2-3 weeks it re-establishes itself and it back to growing like a weed. As the plant gets bushy the older leaves will always get shaded and melt away. This is when its time to prune for sure. As with most aquatic plants, it will adapt to the water conditions and make the most of what it can. When it can't it will let you know.


Bingo and spot on.

As said before Wisteria is a heavy nutrient user. If its nutrients are lacking it will tell you. Higher light and co2 will increase how much more it needs as well. Leaves that are lower that turn color are probably being shaded and light is lower in those areas thus trimming is needed.


----------

